# Brighton on the 5th Jan - anyone?



## 108054 (Nov 3, 2007)

My young children and I are complete novices, just bought our Mclouis Glen and was thinking of spending this weekend at Sheepcote Brighton, anyone els e from MHF planning to go there?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Colincamp.
Welcome to Mhf  
I'm not going to Brighton but I hope it goes well for you
& your young children.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

colincamp said:


> thinking of spending this weekend at Sheepcote Brighton, anyone els e from MHF planning to go there?


Hmm, interesting. We had thought of heading up to Saffron Walden, but Brighton sounds quite nice. The weather looks a bit dodgy for Saturday :: here ::, although Sunday looks good.

Thinking ... :wink:

Gerald


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

We could pop down and meet up for the day but wont be able to stay overnight.

It's our anniversary on the 5th and family have a few plans but a trip to Brighton might be nice....I will ask hubby later on and get back to you.

Could we meet up with you without staying on site?


Maura
p.s I thought I heard that snow might be on its way to this part of the country this week?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Being local, I wish we could meet up, however already booked up elsewhere.
Brighton is a very nice, good clean site, experienced warden.always a couple of RV's there.you have the Marina within walking distance which has, shops and Asda , cafe bars etc,multi screen cinema. A co-op round the corner from the site, frequent buses into the city.If you want any specific info ask please. have a great time.

cabby


----------



## 108054 (Nov 3, 2007)

*If not Brighton, what suggestions for a newby w/young kids?*

Thanks to you all so much for your responses.

As I said we are complete novices with the motorhome and I had rather picked out Brighton as somewhere which might be good with young children for their first (wintery) experience with the new motorhome.

I will stick with the Brighton plan unless someone has a better suggestion for this weekend which is not much more than a couple of hours from j2 of the m40, I am completely open to suggestions, but I do need a power hookup, as the leisure battery is low.

I am very keen that the kids' first experience is a good 'un, don't mind if it is a pricier option.

Colin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you members of the caravan club yet. do you know your way to this site.yes it has hookup.avoid Brighton between 4pm and 7pm on friday if you can, traffic can be very heavy.As i said the marina is close by and of course the pier, free to go on.If you want to see country views then I would suggest a bus trip along the coast to Eastbourne.there is a Macdonalds in the marina.plus some good reasonable priced cafe's, and of course pubs.fish and chips around the corner from the site, which has a long winding approach road.brighton is not the cheapest place.but it is the biggest City on the south coast.
pm me if you want any info.as my name suggests i work in brighton so should know it well.It might well save you money if you join.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Woo-hoo. We've just booked with the site for Friday and Saturday nights  We'll see you there.

Gerald


----------



## 108054 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Nothing is ever smooth*

Hi Gerald,
My young daughter is showing signs of first time nerves, so what with that and my battery probs, more likely see you on Saturday.
Colin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Okee dokee, Colin. We may be out strolling into town or along the seafront. Or we may be the ones in the dirty Chausson  sheltering from the rain.

It'll be good to see you anyway. Good luck with the preparations.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, we're here. It's quite windy, with squally rain, although it's due to calm down overnight.

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

only sorry we cannot join you.however if you need any local knowledge, who you gonna call. 8) 8) 

cabby.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Cabby. Brighton was fun. Got a bit wet coming back tho  Colin got here OK

Gerald


----------



## 108054 (Nov 3, 2007)

*A delighted newbie*

Thanks Gerald and Annie for your welcoming friendly advice.

We did see some Brighton sunshine today, and made it back home OK. Thankfully my daughter is now an excited and enthusiastic motorhomer, after just one night!

Colin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's a pleasure, Colin, it was lovely to see you. And your two lovely children are a credit to you.

I was so ashamed at the state of our van, I gave it a good clean when we got home. It's all shiny and bright again.  

We've just booked an easter crossing to Holland :wink: Such fun!

Gerald


----------

